# Problème synchronisation Icloud



## Shawn O'Connors (24 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour , 

j'ai un soucis avec Icloud , j'essaye d'activer la synchronisation sur mon ipod touch 3g suite a un changement de mot de passe , or , ce dernier me demande la clé de secours de mon compte icloud, que je n'ai plus bien sûr . J'arrive pas a trouver la rubrique pour en avoir une nouvelle , pourriez vous m'aider ? je suis sous sierra .

Merci beaucoup ! 
(si c'est pas la bonne section , désolé )


----------

